

Breaking Apple's grip on iPhone - seren6ipity
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123629876097346481.html

======
pieter
I don't see this having a chance success. Paying for applications for which
you have to hack your phone? I'm not going to pay $30 for an application which
lets me tether my phone, a feature that I'll get for free in the next iPhone
OS. And with the real store at least I'm sure I can use my applications after
I update the firmware.

The strength of the App Store is in the numbers. Users expect limited support
and no future updates unless explicitly told. This will never get nearly the
amount of users the App Store has. This means that the apps in the Cydia store
must cost more than in the App Store for a developer to 'even out'.

How frustrating the Apple process may be, I just don't see this as being a
better alternative

